# Getting a Gaggia G106/La Pav Professional soon



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I had a G106 for a little while about 2 years ago, used it for a bit, then it got a bit poorly and then I sold it to @coffeechap.

I'm getting another one this week, and I've made a promise to not let it get poorly/neglected this time round.

Are there any tests or anything I should look out for once it arrives that I can address to ensure it gets the care and attention that it deserves from day one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stripping these own and servicing them is fairly simple, has it been serviced recently? If not get a deal kit and get stuck on


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Getting the hang of these machines again - received it on Friday - inside was quite scaly but that was remedied with a descale which transformed it internally, made a naked portafilter on Sunday, received double basket on Monday and a single hole steam tip on Tuesday! The white dial of the pressure gauge got damaged in transit, so I will replace the gauge soon.

Will also replace the element to boiler seal, group to boiler seal, steam valve seal, group head seal and piston seals in due course but i'm happy with it at the moment! Looking forward to giving it a good polish as it's a bit grimey at the moment - will get pics up as well!


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

I really enjoyed stripping down my pre-millenium model at the weekend and replacing seals, descaling and cleaning up. Feels so much smoother and no hissing from the join between boiler and group.

Bottomless portafilter has meant ++more crema and feedback with the pull.

Little thermometer strip round the side of the group helps but I'm not good at cooling it down with the cool water in ramekin technique.


----------

